# Where is it????



## Guest (May 24, 2002)

Sorry Xtreme but i don't seem to find it can you tell me where to go in the website to find this car?


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?threadid=24999

http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?threadid=23408

pics
http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?threadid=22532


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2002)

*nice*

thanks a lot man i see that it has been done already that makes me feel a lot better. it is the same swap put mine was a little bit more difficult because i hace the pulsar motor which has a different manifold, and they told me at the shop that the wires are some how different. 

Thanks!!


----------

